# Lecteur dvd n'avale plus les disques



## audep14 (14 Mai 2012)

Salut à tous!
J'ai un problème récurrent avec mon iMac: mon lecteur dvd (une fente sur la tranche droite de l'écran) "n'avale" plus aucun CD-DVD etc. Mais de temps en temps seulement.
J'ai déjà fait changer 2 fois le lecteur sans que le centre n'ai trouvé d'anomalie.
Pouvez vous m'aider? 
Merci d'avance!


----------



## esv^^ (15 Mai 2012)

Essaye peut être de le nettoyer... J'avis le même problème avec un iMac Tournesol, donc pas le même modèle mais enfin bon...


----------

